# Monument Valley



## ray5 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,
Planning a trip this summer. Any suggestions to time of day, tours, spots, anything photography related to this beautiful place? Thanks,
Ray


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 25, 2015)

I thought you might be referencing the android/ios game... which is a favorite in my household. To answer your question, no clue.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd suggest sunrise and sunset for classic views of the Mittens/Merrick's Butte from The View's parking lot. And I personally don't mind splurging for a stay in The View hotel, as opposed to the few other nearby locations. 

A lot of people tell you they wouldn't take their own cars down the main tourist loop, but I've done a couple of times without incident as opposed to taking one of the paid tours. It can get rough, especially after a rain parts can get washed out, so you'll have to decide that yourself. Note that if you're driving a rental car, your contract may restrict you from going off paved roads, so if you do have a car problem down there, it could get expensive.

You might want to consider a paid tour to get access to locations off the public loop, such as Hunt's Mesa. The only time I had reserved a spot for that, there was a thunderstorm that night and we cancelled; figured we didn't want to be up there if lightning struck.

For a list of guided tour providers:
http://navajonationparks.org/htm/monumentvalleytours.htm

Have fun! Are you planning on other spots in the area, such as Antelope Canyon or Arches/Canyonlands?


----------



## ray5 (Jan 25, 2015)

Cali_PH said:


> I'd suggest sunrise and sunset for classic views of the Mittens/Merrick's Butte from The View's parking lot. And I personally don't mind splurging for a stay in The View hotel, as opposed to the few other nearby locations.
> 
> A lot of people tell you they wouldn't take their own cars down the main tourist loop, but I've done a couple of times without incident as opposed to taking one of the paid tours. It can get rough, especially after a rain parts can get washed out, so you'll have to decide that yourself. Note that if you're driving a rental car, your contract may restrict you from going off paved roads, so if you do have a car problem down there, it could get expensive.
> 
> ...



Well, this plan started with Antelope Canyon and then is creeping….. 
My primary goal is still that but am assessing what else I can manage within 6-7 days. So far I had thought that the Antelope Canyons, Lake Powell, Horseshoe bend and on my way back possibly squeeze Monument Valley. I realize that there is so much to see in this area and it should/will take multiple trips to do it justice. I have to be also careful to not enjoy all this from behind the viewfinder. Let me know what you think is doable. Thanks for the link,
Ray


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 25, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Well, this plan started with Antelope Canyon and then is creeping…..
> My primary goal is still that but am assessing what else I can manage within 6-7 days. So far I had thought that the Antelope Canyons, Lake Powell, Horseshoe bend and on my way back possibly squeeze Monument Valley. I realize that there is so much to see in this area and it should/will take multiple trips to do it justice. I have to be also careful to not enjoy all this from behind the viewfinder. Let me know what you think is doable. Thanks for the link,
> Ray



Hahaha, I know the feeling well! You're in danger of falling down the same rabbit hole I have. in 2011, I went to Zion, Bryce, Antelope Canyon and Monument Valley in 5 days. Loved it and immediately planned a trip the next year. I bought "Photographing the Southwest" Utah and Arizona editions (highly, HIGHLY recommended, especially the Utah one), and my 2012 trip went from 10 to 20 days, with a 2nd trip later in the year. I've gone back for 1-2 trips each year since, and will be going back this April. There's just so much to see there it's amazing, and I still haven't been able to hit all the spots I want to, let alone in ideal conditions for the perfect shot.

In 6-7 days, you can hit quite a bit; Page can be done in a 1-2 days, assuming you don't have bad luck and get rained out of the slot canyons, and depending how much of Lake Powell you plan on exploring. You can explore a decent amount of Monument Valley in half a day (most casual tourists do this), but I'd recommend something like arriving in the late afternoon, shoot sunset, stay overnight, shoot sunrise, with driving the main loop or joining a tour of it either day. 

As with my first experience, you can still squeeze in Zion/Bryce to get a feel for them, or Arches/Canyonlands. In face, I once did Zion, Bryce, Canyonlands, Arches, Monument Valley, and Page in 6 days, but it was extremely rushed and NOT my schedule. 

When you're in the Page area, consider a quick easy trip to the Pariah Rimrock Toadstools http://theworldinlight.com/thumbnails/the-toadstools-photos.html#.VMUb_C7rTuw

What month are you planning on? If it's at least 3-4 months away, I'd also suggest looking into Coyote Buttes North (where the famous Wave is located) and Coyote Buttes South (which I consider more interesting and diverse) for another couple of 'bucket list' locations. It's too complicated to fully explain here, but each section basically gives out 10 tickets per day, 4 months in advance, and another 10 the day before (in-person lottery in Kanab). North is a lottery, South is first-come-first-serve; both open up their processes the first day of each month, and May is about to open up on Feb 1st. Both are a bit hard to get to, so I'd recommend hiring a guide to take you and show you the best parts ($150-$175 a day). If you go to CB South, you can also consider adding White Pocket, since it's free and in the area.

If you're going in May and decide you want to go and be prepared to be at a computer Feb 1st; I think the South tickets start at 9AM PST.

Read up more here: http://www.blm.gov/az/st/en/arolrsmain/paria/coyote_buttes/permits.html

The info on the ticket system can be a bit overwhelming and confusing, so if you decide yo want to try for one or both areas, feel free to pm me and I can help walk you through it. I can also recommend guides, who I've used 3 times and will use again in April. Sorry for babbling on too much, but obviously I love exploring Utah. ;D


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 25, 2015)

"When" is an important question. Winters terms can bring freezing temperatures and in the summer it gets hot. By August, the monsoon season brings spectacular cloud formations against a blue sky, but also the risk of storms and flash floods. The Lightning can be amazing (but also potentially dangerous).

I'd really consider a guided tour of Monument Valley. You can do it on your own but a guide in their vehicle is easier and they have some local knowledge (things change in terms of wildlife, washes) not in any guidebook. Last time I visited, I did not do a photo-centric tour but I am sure the various companies can help you. Plus, this does support the local economy.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jan 25, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Hi,
> Planning a trip this summer. Any suggestions to time of day, tours, spots, anything photography related to this beautiful place? Thanks,
> Ray



So it is a challenge to find a BAD spot.... A bit west of Page AZ 

Paria Plateau - North or South Coyote Butte - Permits needed, get them at the BLM office in Kanab UT. 
North has "the wave" and is often over subscribed, South not so much and is unique to itself. There is also White Pockets, Wire Pass, Buckskin Gulch. I would describe these as "around the corner" from Page AZ.

Northern Rim of the Grand Canyon is not far away. I did Zion, South Coyote 2 summers ago - really want to go back.

your favorite photo sharing website and do a search

Happy clicks


----------



## ray5 (Jan 25, 2015)

Cali_PH said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this plan started with Antelope Canyon and then is creeping…..
> ...



Oh Man! Please don't fuel the fire!! I have been intermittently reading the Arizona edition of the book you mention and just ordered the Utah one yesterday. "The Wave" would be awesome!! Don't know much about it but heard it's not an easy hike and even harder to win the the lottery. I'll pm you for more details. Thanks. 
My plan was end May but moved it to early August. I think to do this justice I will keep Bryce/Zion for next time. 
I am currently planing on two full days in Antelope Canyon. Covering the Upper twice and a night tour as well. Sunrise shoot at the Horseshoe Bend. Lake Powell was a recent addition as it is close, but not an absolute must. Perhaps, I'll forego that for now and focus on Arches and Canyonlands. And do Monument Valley on my way to them.
How are Arches and Canyonlands different? They are pretty close, aren't they? Let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## ray5 (Jan 25, 2015)

JPAZ said:


> "When" is an important question. Winters terms can bring freezing temperatures and in the summer it gets hot. By August, the monsoon season brings spectacular cloud formations against a blue sky, but also the risk of storms and flash floods. The Lightning can be amazing (but also potentially dangerous).
> 
> I'd really consider a guided tour of Monument Valley. You can do it on your own but a guide in their vehicle is easier and they have some local knowledge (things change in terms of wildlife, washes) not in any guidebook. Last time I visited, I did not do a photo-centric tour but I am sure the various companies can help you. Plus, this does support the local economy.


August beginning. I changed plans partly because of convenience and partly because I do want the rain showers for the shot! But then I am not sure I really want showers at the wrong time, when seeing Antelope Canyons!! :-\
Anyway, not that I have any control over this. Cali_PH's suggestion about arriving early afternoon and do sunset and sunrise is a good one. Most pictures I have seen are taken from the visitors center itself, is that a good place for the iconic look? Any other suggested places/spots?


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 25, 2015)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Northern Rim of the Grand Canyon is not far away. I did Zion, South Coyote 2 summers ago - really want to go back.



Just an FYI, in Feb 2013 highway 89 had a bad landslide, and the section just south of Page has been closed (you can still get to Horseshoe Bend). Last I heard they were hoping to open up the road by summer 2015. There are detours, but I was told some aren't great roads, some not paved, and will add some time between Page and GC. Anyway, be prepared to factor that into your planning if you do try to visit GC and 89 isn't open by the trip.


----------



## ray5 (Jan 25, 2015)

Busted Knuckles said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


You are right. It's like a kid in Toysrus, no place you can't see and drool.
The reason I had picked summer primarily was the light beams in Upper Antelope. I know I will be killed with the crowds but intend to get all photo tours which I read come with some decent crowd control.
Would love to do Coyote North as well sometime but am too impatient to hinge that on my luck(which isn't great anyway :)


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 26, 2015)

> Oh Man! Please don't fuel the fire!! I have been intermittently reading the Arizona edition of the book you mention and just ordered the Utah one yesterday. "The Wave" would be awesome!! Don't know much about it but heard it's not an easy hike and even harder to win the the lottery. I'll pm you for more details. Thanks.
> My plan was end May but moved it to early August. I think to do this justice I will keep Bryce/Zion for next time.
> I am currently planing on two full days in Antelope Canyon. Covering the Upper twice and a night tour as well. Sunrise shoot at the Horseshoe Bend. Lake Powell was a recent addition as it is close, but not an absolute must. Perhaps, I'll forego that for now and focus on Arches and Canyonlands. And do Monument Valley on my way to them.
> How are Arches and Canyonlands different? They are pretty close, aren't they? Let me know. Thanks again!



I'm sure the book will be enough for that. "Oh, this place looks awesome. Oh, it's only an hour from this other place...which is only an hour from this other place..." That's why the main loop (often called the Grand Circle) is very popular. Two days in Page definitely gives you more of a chance to get good shots. Especially because when I've gone, for Lower anyway, you get to go ONCE a day. The first time I shot so much I didn't get half way through before my two hours were up; back then you could pay an extra $20 and continue shooting, but 2 or 3 years ago they cracked down. Had to go back the second day to hit the rest of it. Not sure about the current rules.

If you're going to spend at least 2 full days there, the Bigthumbs have access to nearby Owl and Rattlesnake canyons. Not as good as Antelope (so I hear), but then it won't be as crowded either. Hopefully you can get beams inside Upper in August; not sure. Lionel Bigthumb enjoys photography himself and last I talked to him would make custom tours for you, such as possibly taking you out to Gunsite Butte or Dead Horse Point.

http://www.navajoantelopecanyon.com/about.html

Canyonlands - Of course you need to do Mesa Arch at sunrise; there are many obvious pullouts for views. False Kiva is a beautiful location that I've heard the rangers won't help you find, but there are somewhat decent directions in the book. The hike is more difficult than I expected, very steep and rocky/slipper down and then back up to it, and then again back. Hard to describe but it's difficult to see until you're right on it. The most interesting locations in Canyonlands are difficult to get to and very remote, requiring high clearance 4WD vehicles. Assuming you don't do that, many people go through in one day and spend the rest of the time in Arches. Moab will probably be your base for these two parks.

Arches - one of my fav NP's, lots to see and do. If you're not afraid of some scrambling, try the iconic sunrise shot of Turret Arch through one of the Windows Arches. Delicate Arch is a must-do of course (take flashlights/headlamps if you go for sunset; I saw tons of people unprepared, making the long hike back stumbling around with their phones to light up the largely unmarked path); the hike out to Landscape arch is nice. 

Speaking of NP's, you may want to invest in an America the Beautiful pass if you don't have one and may visit other NP's in a year. Most charge $20-25 to get in, and the pass is $80 for access to all NP's for a year.

Coyote Buttes North and South - I could be wrong but I'm guessing your chances are better in August than May due to less crowds. It's only $5 or $7 to apply, so not a big loss if you don't win. It does make it difficult to plan though. North is a bit dangerous, and people have died out there, but I think it's generally been due to exposure (not taking enough water) and one guy a few years back stayed out until dark without lights and fell into a canyon. It's fairly safe if you go prepared, but I've paid local guides to make sure.



ray5 said:


> Anyway, not that I have any control over this. Cali_PH's suggestion about arriving early afternoon and do sunset and sunrise is a good one. Most pictures I have seen are taken from the visitors center itself, is that a good place for the iconic look? Any other suggested places/spots?



The main shot of the 3 buttes is from the hotel parking lot/visitor center. Along the main loop there are many nice shots to be had; there are many obvious pullouts and viewing spots along the route. There are definitely some locations you can only get to from a paid tour.


----------



## ray5 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cali_PH said:


> > Oh Man! Please don't fuel the fire!! I have been intermittently reading the Arizona edition of the book you mention and just ordered the Utah one yesterday. "The Wave" would be awesome!! Don't know much about it but heard it's not an easy hike and even harder to win the the lottery. I'll pm you for more details. Thanks.
> > My plan was end May but moved it to early August. I think to do this justice I will keep Bryce/Zion for next time.
> > I am currently planing on two full days in Antelope Canyon. Covering the Upper twice and a night tour as well. Sunrise shoot at the Horseshoe Bend. Lake Powell was a recent addition as it is close, but not an absolute must. Perhaps, I'll forego that for now and focus on Arches and Canyonlands. And do Monument Valley on my way to them.
> > How are Arches and Canyonlands different? They are pretty close, aren't they? Let me know. Thanks again!
> ...



Wow! You are a guide book on your own! I am madly making notes. Thanks


----------



## ray5 (Jan 26, 2015)

[
The main shot of the 3 buttes is from the hotel parking lot/visitor center. Along the main loop there are many nice shots to be had; there are many obvious pullouts and viewing spots along the route. There are definitely some locations you can only get to from a paid tour.
[/quote]

Can I shoot sunset and predawn or late night from the visitor center or is it closed off?


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Cali_PH said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this plan started with Antelope Canyon and then is creeping…..
> ...


Just to let y'all know... US-87 is closed just north of where US-87A splits from it. So coming from the south, one cannot get to Page on US-87. There was a massive landslide on the side of the mountain that obliterated it. Check out your Atlas and you can go around on US 87A, right past Jacob lake, the North Rim, The Vermillion Cliffs, etc.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I think I will end up flying into Salt Lake and work my way down.





CanonFanBoy said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > ray5 said:
> ...


----------



## Floydian (Feb 3, 2015)

Everyone shoots from the visitor center, it's not that interesting. Book a sunrise tour who will bring you to Totem Pole (you are not allowed there going on your own) and make some nice sunrise images from there. When you have more time, you also could consider a short trip to Teardrop Arch and a longer overnight camp on top of Hunts Mesa. That brings in more spectacular images from Monument Valley than shooting from the visitor center, although for all these tours you need to book a Navajo guide too.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 3, 2015)

Floydian said:


> Everyone shoots from the visitor center, it's not that interesting. Book a sunrise tour who will bring you to Totem Pole (you are not allowed there going on your own) and make some nice sunrise images from there. When you have more time, you also could consider a short trip to Teardrop Arch and a longer overnight camp on top of Hunts Mesa. That brings in more spectacular images from Monument Valley than shooting from the visitor center, although for all these tours you need to book a Navajo guide too.
> 
> Good luck and have fun.


Please tell me more about the overnight camp. I haven't finalized my plans so am flexible about the time I have there. Thanks


----------



## spandau (Feb 3, 2015)

This is a view from our room at the View Hotel in the valley in 2010. The hotel rooms have excellent Sunrise Views in the summer. Every room has a view of the valley. Not easy to get a reservation however.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 3, 2015)

spandau said:


> This is a view from our room at the View Hotel in the valley in 2010. The hotel rooms have excellent Sunrise Views in the summer. Every room has a view of the valley. Not easy to get a reservation however.


Wow! Amazing shot.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2015)

spandau said:


> This is a view from our room at the View Hotel in the valley in 2010. The hotel rooms have excellent Sunrise Views in the summer. Every room has a view of the valley. Not easy to get a reservation however.




Cool shot 8) Well done.


----------



## Floydian (Feb 3, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Floydian said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone shoots from the visitor center, it's not that interesting. Book a sunrise tour who will bring you to Totem Pole (you are not allowed there going on your own) and make some nice sunrise images from there. When you have more time, you also could consider a short trip to Teardrop Arch and a longer overnight camp on top of Hunts Mesa. That brings in more spectacular images from Monument Valley than shooting from the visitor center, although for all these tours you need to book a Navajo guide too.
> ...



I have booked a tour from this site: http://www.monumentvalley.com/Pages/english_homepage.html

See some images i took during that tour:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/henk-meijer/16170207856/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/henk-meijer/7073162101/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/henk-meijer/6841391501/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/henk-meijer/5862772096/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/henk-meijer/5830707762/in/set-72157626811974598


----------



## ray5 (Feb 3, 2015)

Floydian said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Floydian said:
> ...


Fantastic photos!! Did you do the overnight camping tour? Thanks


----------



## Floydian (Feb 3, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Floydian said:
> 
> 
> > ray5 said:
> ...



When you want to do Hunts Mesa you camp ALWAYS. All the other tours you can do at sunrise or sunset.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 3, 2015)

Floydian said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Floydian said:
> ...



Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 11, 2015)

Floydian said:


> Everyone shoots from the visitor center, it's not that interesting. Book a sunrise tour who will bring you to Totem Pole (you are not allowed there going on your own) and make some nice sunrise images from there. When you have more time, you also could consider a short trip to Teardrop Arch and a longer overnight camp on top of Hunts Mesa. That brings in more spectacular images from Monument Valley than shooting from the visitor center, although for all these tours you need to book a Navajo guide too.
> 
> Good luck and have fun.



Nope, both times I've done monument (once in the snow) I've done the drive around the valley which is free.... 2nd time I did it I was there pre-dawn. Visitors centre doesn't close, but one entrance to the drive round the valley is so take the exit instead...

I'd also seriously consider the lower antelope as well as the upper. Upper gets the crowds, and yes they do try to regulate the other tours but you don't get much time to compose and shoot. I've done upper 3 times and lower 3 times and I prefer lower - you go at your pace. Alas they introduced time limits on lower as well, so negotiate longer as you never seem to complete even half in 2 hours. Lower is cheaper than upper.

Personally, if you don't think this will be your only trip to the area I would focus on 1 section and the locations therein rather than see all the iconic places in a whistle stop tour. I've been lucky to have been there half a dozen times, still not seen all I want to, and I'm a Brit ;D


----------



## ray5 (Feb 11, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Floydian said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone shoots from the visitor center, it's not that interesting. Book a sunrise tour who will bring you to Totem Pole (you are not allowed there going on your own) and make some nice sunrise images from there. When you have more time, you also could consider a short trip to Teardrop Arch and a longer overnight camp on top of Hunts Mesa. That brings in more spectacular images from Monument Valley than shooting from the visitor center, although for all these tours you need to book a Navajo guide too.
> ...



Could you expand on that please?


----------



## ray5 (Feb 11, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Floydian said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone shoots from the visitor center, it's not that interesting. Book a sunrise tour who will bring you to Totem Pole (you are not allowed there going on your own) and make some nice sunrise images from there. When you have more time, you also could consider a short trip to Teardrop Arch and a longer overnight camp on top of Hunts Mesa. That brings in more spectacular images from Monument Valley than shooting from the visitor center, although for all these tours you need to book a Navajo guide too.
> ...



You bring up good points. TBH, it started with only planning for Antelope Canyons and then crept. That area is so rich that it's horribly tempting! And terrible to accept "will do it next time" :-\
But you are right. This will not be my only visit but it will be one for a while. So I am thinking Page,AZ, Monument Valley and perhaps Arches.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 11, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Floydian said:
> ...



From the car-park in the visitors centre there's a track which leads into the valley. I thought it was free, but maybe there was a charge. It's a couple of hours, with stops, it's through a sand track so more suited to 4wd but i've seen regular vehicles down there.

What you cant strictly do walk off track otherwise i think you risk a fine. It was empty when I was there, so I did walk a little bit off track. If you really want to get up close and unique angles, then you need a tour. I looked at the cost of the overnight and couldn't justify this - although I've seen some great shots from the top of Hunt's Mesa.

Storms in July are amazing, and for me, they add to the "run of the mill" shots in the area...

I'd personally leave Arches to when you have time to do Capitol Reef, Canyonlands & Dead Horse and Escalante.

If you're in Page, I'd do the 1/2 day river trip, and I would also consider Alstrom Point (not as difficult as the book suggests), White Pocket (so long as you are fine deflating/inflating tyres) and the Wave (though I did it in Feb so the lottery was easier!)


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 11, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Stu_bert said:
> ...



Sorry, I was being lazy. It is called The Valley Drive and it's in volume 2 of Martres book.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 11, 2015)

Is the visitor center open all the time, or at least the vantage point part of the center from which the iconic picture is taken? I thought there are gates before the center that close at a certain time? I wanted to get the iconic but well photgraphed image of the three buttes from the visitors center at and after sunset. I called the enter but they weren't ver helpful about it. The Hunt Mesa overnight camping is looking attractive but expensive.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 11, 2015)

It's a standard National Park I believe, ie even when the "gates close", you can get in. Put it this way, the distance from the gate to the visitors centre is only a short distance, maybe 500m or less IIRC. I also think the visitors centre is also a hotel. Either way, I was taking shots pre-dawn and post sunset in Feb and never had any problems so you should be good.

I think therefore, that it's not covered by the All Parks Pass that you can buy, but I dont recall it being too expensive either.... I chose to stay across the road (I can find the name if you're interested)...


----------



## ray5 (Feb 11, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> It's a standard National Park I believe, ie even when the "gates close", you can get in. Put it this way, the distance from the gate to the visitors centre is only a short distance, maybe 500m or less IIRC. I also think the visitors centre is also a hotel. Either way, I was taking shots pre-dawn and post sunset in Feb and never had any problems so you should be good.
> 
> I think therefore, that it's not covered by the All Parks Pass that you can buy, but I dont recall it being too expensive either.... I chose to stay across the road (I can find the name if you're interested)...


 That's good. I also want to take predawn, after sunset and perhaps deep late night shots as well. This helps as I wasn't sure if I could do that without staying at the View hotel. Please do send the name of the hotel if it's not too much trouble. Thanks


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 11, 2015)

Goulding's Lodge. I bumped into a tour by Moose Peterson when I was there last


----------



## ray5 (Feb 12, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Goulding's Lodge. I bumped into a tour by Moose Peterson when I was there last


WOw! Thats quite the coincidence! Thanks


----------



## sanjosedave (Feb 12, 2015)

I spent a few days late Oct/early Nov 2014 in Page. And, I've been to Monument Valley before.

Can you push out your trip after Labor Day? The tourist crush at Lower Antelope Canyon will be like a very long line at Disneyland/world inside a tunnel two feet wide.

This was my first time at Antelope Canyon and have very mixed feelings. I took a photo specific tour that was suppose to allow you to set up a tripod and other gear...but, there is zero coordination between the tour outfits, so, regular tourist tours were sandwiched before/after photo tours...and there is only one way in for both entrance and exit, causing a continuous traffic jam.

Next time I will go to Upper, which is across the street and you can just drive yourself. 

I stayed at the Best Western that overlook the lake, and recommend. I've heard good things about the Marriott across the street. 

I second/third the recommendation to stay at The View in Monument Valley. It is an incredible, incredible place. 
When I stayed, at 3am there was a BOOM, and the clouds opened up, then the winds came. It was my first desert thunder storm. I just opened the drapes and watched the wonderful show.

As for the Wave, access is via lottery. I've tried 6 times and haven't made it yet. I think there is also a very limited number of day of tickets at the Fed's Wave office. Someday....

The Luminescence Landscape has a nice video for sale/download about Upper Antelope that I recommend.

Rather than trying to find a bunch of sites in a limited stay, consider reducing the number of places to give you time to photograph them before sunrise and after sunset.

have fun


----------



## Goldingd (Feb 12, 2015)

1. Monument Valley is not part of the National Park system. Your National Park card wil not get you in. Monument a Valley is a Navajo Nations park.

2. Monument Valley is a must do.

3. Take a morning guided tour. gouldings (nope no relation) is the place to arrange that thru. Then later take the self guided drive (warnining, a bit rough on the car)

4. Google both for the Navajo Nation website, http://navajonationparks.org/htm/monumentvalley.htm And Gouldings Trading Post website. http://www.gouldings.com

5. Take two body's with different lenses, if the wind comes up, you will not want to change lenses in the sand filled air.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 12, 2015)

sanjosedave said:


> I spent a few days late Oct/early Nov 2014 in Page. And, I've been to Monument Valley before.
> 
> Can you push out your trip after Labor Day? The tourist crush at Lower Antelope Canyon will be like a very long line at Disneyland/world inside a tunnel two feet wide.
> 
> ...


Pushing it down is not possible besides I want to catch the light beams that I am told are seen only between the months of May-Aug.
I have read about the mad rush as well. Don't know if there is any way out of that, perhaps weekday might be marginally better than weekend? Will find out. Will definitley plan on the photo tours in both upper and lower.
As many of you have pointed out perhaps I will stick to just Page and MV. And come back again for Arches, Canyonlands etc. I have enough time to do Horseshoe bend and Lake Powell this way.
Thanks


----------



## ray5 (Feb 12, 2015)

Goldingd said:


> 1. Monument Valley is not part of the National Park system. Your National Park card wil not get you in. Monument a Valley is a Navajo Nations park.
> 
> 2. Monument Valley is a must do.
> 
> ...



Good suggestions. I plan on renting a second body, don't know which one yet. Will rent it a few weeks before going so I can get used to the controls a bit. Am a little undecided about the different tours for monument valley. Since they are expensive have to be rational, so far the Hunt's Mesa tour looks attractive, perhaps will do that and shoot the iconic view of the three buttes in different times of the day from the visitors center.
Thanks


----------



## ray5 (Feb 12, 2015)

[quote 
*The Luminescence Landscape has a nice video for sale/download about Upper Antelope that I recommend*.
[/quote]

Could you send me a link to this? Thanks


----------

